# whats goi*g o* with all the stars?



## Tharg2007 (5 Jun 2009)

has the r*de word filter bee* messed *p?


----------



## grhm (5 Jun 2009)

Looks like two letters i* partic*alr are bei*g starred - the o*es after M a*d T i* the alphabet.


See:

ABCDEFGHIJKLM*OPQRST*VWXYZ
abcdefghijklm*opqrst*vwxyz


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 Jun 2009)

I'm glad I am *ot the o*ly o*e who has *oticed this!!

ABCDEFGHIJKLM*OPQRST*VWXYZ
abcdefghijklm*opqrst*vwxyz


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Jun 2009)

**ts.

Oh, I like this! **ts! B*m! ***s!


----------



## thomas (5 Jun 2009)

***** **** ** ********** *** * * * ** * ***********


----------



## amnezia (5 Jun 2009)

oh ****


----------



## grhm (5 Jun 2009)

Best s*ggestio* I've see* so far is it's to avoid a*yo*e ever seei*g the word "P**ct*re" a*d *psetti*g the fairy


----------



## Landslide (5 Jun 2009)

Is somebody overly scared of the p**ct*re fairy?

(I've j*st spotted - it's affected my sig!)


----------



## Tharg2007 (5 Jun 2009)

i am, my tire exploded the other day, altho*gh it was*t a p**ct*re b*t most likely over i*flatio* the* 14 sto*e sat o* it


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Jun 2009)

That's c*rry b*ggered the*. A*d Wed*esday.

Pasta this Friday, perhaps?


----------



## bonj2 (5 Jun 2009)

it's because now, with the censorship and politically correct mumbo jumbo and what not, not only have certain words been declared to be offensive, but certain _letters_ have now been declared offensive.


----------



## bonj2 (5 Jun 2009)

it's a bit of an issue if I plan to meet somebody in sCUNThorpe. They might think I mean scatthorpe, or anything!


----------



## bonj2 (5 Jun 2009)

it worked! I'VE fixed it!


----------



## Shaun (5 Jun 2009)

It's all my fault.

I was twiddling with the word replacement filter and because I put spaces between the letters, it decided to replace the indivudual letters across everyone's posts.

Turned off now!


----------



## bonj2 (5 Jun 2009)

Hmm, I think it need a good dose of offensiveness to put it through its paces


----------



## zimzum42 (5 Jun 2009)

Admin said:


> It's all my fault.
> 
> I was twiddling with the word replacement filter and because I put spaces between the letters, it decided to replace the indivudual letters across everyone's posts.
> 
> Turned off now!


What words you getting upset about?


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Jun 2009)

Are you going to go and fix all the excess *s then, Admin?


----------



## bonj2 (5 Jun 2009)

TheDoctor said:


> Are you going to go and fix all the excess *s then, Admin?




It does raise the interesting question of whether the filter is applied on the way IN to the database, or on the way OUT. i.e., is the original 'offensive' post stored in the database. The advantage to that would obviously be that changes to the filter would apply retrospectively.


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Jun 2009)

zimzum42 said:


> What words you getting upset about?




Any **seemly ones? Or just plain r*de.


----------



## Tharg2007 (5 Jun 2009)

bonj said:


> It does raise the interesting question of whether the filter is applied on the way IN to the database, or on the way OUT. i.e., is the original 'offensive' post stored in the database. The advantage to that would obviously be that changes to the filter would apply retrospectively.




that question has already een answered, if you look at the original post and comments the stars have remained meaning that the filter is applied before it goes into the database.


----------



## Shaun (5 Jun 2009)

I suppose we could hold "Random letter replacement" days, just to spice things up a bit?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 Jun 2009)

Admin said:


> I suppose we could hold "Random letter replacement" days, just to spice things up a bit?


----------



## bonj2 (5 Jun 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> that question has already een answered, if you look at the original post and comments the stars have remained meaning that the filter is applied before it goes into the database.



hmmm, that's what i thought but some posts in other threads have still got stars.


----------



## Shaun (5 Jun 2009)

bonj said:


> it's because now, with the censorship and politically correct mumbo jumbo and what not, not only have certain words been declared to be offensive, but certain _letters_ have now been declared offensive.



Ah, but despite your censorship concerns, you may be interested to know there are only two words in the filtering on CC:

**** and ****

So, now you know!


----------



## Arch (5 Jun 2009)

bonj said:


> Hmm, I think it need a good dose of offensiveness to put it through its paces



That reminds me of the Victoria Wood Health Farm skit:

Victoria Wood: "What's for dinner?"
Celia Imrie, looking at menu "Crudites"
VW: "Bum! Willy! Toilet!"
CI: "What?"
VW: "I'm so hungry, I wanted my crudities now...."


----------



## zimzum42 (6 Jun 2009)

Admin said:


> Ah, but despite your censorship concerns, you may be interested to know there are only two words in the filtering on CC:
> 
> **** and ****
> 
> So, now you know!


****, I never knew you could be such a ****


----------

